# Increasing pulling power



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I just bought an AristoCraft FA1, old stock, mint, from eBay. It runs smooth and quiet. Nice! However, it doesn't have nearly the pulling power of my USAT Geeps, even after I removed the Geeps traction tires. In fact, the FA1 can't even pull the track-cleaning car that I wanted to use it for. It just sits there, spinning its wheels.

How do I increase the pulling power of the FA1 without adding traction tires? I expect adding weight is the answer, but I wonder if the bogies and motors would handle added weight since it was designed without extra weight. Any suggestions are welcomed. Thanks. Ken S.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wondering if both motor blocks are pulling. The FA1s should pretty much pull just as good as the USAT Geep. Possibly someone has removed the weights from the diesel. First check to see if all eight wheels are slipping. If not, you'll need to figure out why not. If so, then you need to add weight.


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Not having a scale, my sense is that the FA is closer in weight to my Thomas than to my USAT GP7. Maybe 1/3 the weight of the Geep. All 4 axles are turning, though. Also, based on things that I've read, I think this is a very old, first generation FA, because the headlight doesn't come on much until I really crank up the voltage. Maybe they didn't put a lot of weight in the early ones?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out Greg's web page on the FA1s. It suggest the very early FA1s may not have come with weights as I read the info. 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/fa-1-fb-1


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW I just got 2 older FA1/FB1 labeled year 2000 and they pull heavy cars very well. Is there a date somewhere on the shell in a tiny half circle badge somewhere? 

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sold my only FA1 several years ago. It was from around 1989 or 1990. It came in a light blue box that was labeled REA and also noted that it was made in South Korea. That makes it a fairly early production unit. The locomotive was reasonably heavy and did pull quite well. I am guessing that your locomotive may have had weight removed, but I no longer have mine to compare it with. I believe that the weights were inside the fuel tank.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

OP here. The box says REA, and Polk's Hobbies, but not Aristo Craft. Based on color of box, it's probably first generation. But it looks like it has the same flat weights as in the pictures in Greg's website. Not a lot of weight there. They are very light locos, compared with USAT. I assumed it was Aristo Craft, my error. It says Made in China. No other dates or markings, other than QC approved stickers (2 of them) on the bottom of the loco. One QC sticker has a 7 printed on it, and the other has a 0 (zero) printed on it, if that tells us anything important. It's Rock Island #2009, product #22009. That's all I know so far. Thanks.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a couple of the REA's, double head they would pull about 30 cars. ( That's all I had) 

Don


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The weights in the FAs look like flat square plates with cutouts. I gutted one and put *15 NiCad C-cells* (three rows of 5) and while it bottomed out the suspension, it hasn't hurt the motors. After the Nicads eventually went flat, I removed them so now it doesn't have even the stock steel plates and feels light as a feather (relatively).


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I can see those flat plate weights when I look into the loco, so yes, it has its weights. It's just a very light locomotive. I'll have to figure out a way to add more or maybe just sell it. The eBayer was selling the B unit and I should have bought it, but it already went to a buyer in Australia!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went out and grabbed my early model FA1. It weighs right at 5 lbs. and it pulls very well on my level layout.


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

OP here. My kitchen scale goes up to 4 1/2 pounds, and the loco passes that mark, so, the weight is probably right in line with yours. It just can't pull the track cleaning car, even on level track. I may designate one of my USAT Geeps for the MOW train that includes the track cleaning car with the scotch-brite pad, which is actually what a real railroad would have to do. That is, provide adequate motive power for a given train. Not what I intended, but maybe I should be making lemonade instead of fighting it. The FA does pull a 9 freight car train, (one more than my self-imposed 2 car per drive axle limit), around my nearly flat layout, so it's obviously up to manufacturer specs. I guess I lucked out with my USAT locos being such beasts, and will pull anything, apparently. 
Thanks to all for your advice, and letting me know that the loco is up to stock specs. Ken S.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By avlisk on 03 Feb 2014 03:55 PM 
OP here. My kitchen scale goes up to 4 1/2 pounds, and the loco passes that mark, so, the weight is probably right in line with yours. It just can't pull the track cleaning car, even on level track. I may designate one of my USAT Geeps for the MOW train that includes the track cleaning car with the scotch-brite pad, which is actually what a real railroad would have to do. That is, provide adequate motive power for a given train. Not what I intended, but maybe I should be making lemonade instead of fighting it. The FA does pull a 9 freight car train, (one more than my self-imposed 2 car per drive axle limit), around my nearly flat layout, so it's obviously up to manufacturer specs. I guess I lucked out with my USAT locos being such beasts, and will pull anything, apparently. 
Thanks to all for your advice, and letting me know that the loco is up to stock specs. Ken S. 

You are far better off using the Geep anyway. The USA Geep will get through much dirtier track (even without its sliders) without stalling than the A/C FA will.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken; 

Probably not to your taste, but I will mention this "just in case." If you ever need simple brute force for pulling/pushing things like a track cleaning car or snowplow, consider the Hartland Big John. It is one of the ugliest locomotives you will ever see, but it makes up for that with its pulling/pushing power. It is loosely modeled on the Dunkirk geared steam locomotive, but I honestly think that it has more "OOMPH" than the prototype did. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Dave, I do like ugly, odd, European locos. More partial to diesels than steam, though. The Taurus, modeled by Piko, if I recall correctly, is one I like, for example. But don't know if it's a heavy loco or not. I checked out the Big John, but didn't see a scale. Do you know what scale they are? I've found USAT diesels to have more pulling power than I'd ever need, even without those awful traction tires, so I'll go that way, most likely. Perhaps another Geep. Best to stick with the tried-and-true at the cost of large scale. I think I found a buyer in Australia for the FA anyway.
Ken S.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken;

The HLW Big John is roughly 1:24 scale. HLW is a continuation of the old Kalamazoo Toy Trains, some of the Delton Locomotive Works items, plus some new offerings of their own. They are North American outline, and are made in this country. I purchased my Big John in 1997. It is still my favorite steam outline electric locomotive; however, I have been seduced by the "Dark Side" of the hobby, namely live steam. I hope to take delivery of my second live steamer at the spring ECLSTS. I intend to keep most of my "sparkies" but certain items will get sold to finance more little steamers. Below are photos of Big John (or Zugmeister Hans - as I call him) and Millie, my first little live steamer.



















Regrettably, the garden railroad Zugmeister Hans is shown running on is no more. That friend has passed away, but one of his sons took the track and equipment to his own home.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. The large double dumper ore car is a modified PlayMobil.


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Interesting that you mention Delton. I bought an undec Delton passenger car, body only, off eBay to build a caboose body for my track-cleaning car. I thought it was a bit too large, compared to my 1:29 trains, but didn't know the exact scale. My MOW train is comprised of this caboose, and a pair of LGB sugar cane wagons, which also seemed too large, and a USAT gondola. Perhaps I should consider a 1:24 scale loco for this one train, just to keep it all at the same scale. You've got me re-thinking things.
Ken S.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken;

Yes, the Delton passenger car body is 1:24. The LGB cane cars are about 1:22.5, but those two scales seem to play together well. 1:29 is a smaller scale, but tends to have similer dimensions when set beside the other two scales. That is because it represents standard gauge equipment, while the other two scales mostly represent narrow gauge equipment. The AristoCraft "Sierra" passenger cars are supposed to be standard gauge cars in 1:29, but their prototypes were so small that they look fine with narrow gauge stock of the larger two scales.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If this loco had traction tires and you removed them there is your answer to poor pulling. You need to replace the wheel sets with ones that do not use the traction tires. Later RJD


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

This loco came without traction tires from the factory, to the best of my knowledge. I won't use traction tires. Ever. If anyone wants USAT wheel sets with traction tires from GP7 and GP38-2, I have some that I removed from said locos. They are un-used. Ken S.


----------

